# Gurnall's Christian in Complete Armour



## Stephen L Smith (May 13, 2017)

I have previously mentioned I have Asperger's Syndrome and face practical and emotional challanges partly because of that. I am also aware that Satan, the enemy of our souls, loves to spiritually harm us. In light of this would you recommend Gurnall's Christian in Complete Armour for my particular situation - especially to be better equiped for spiritual warfare? Just curious to see the ways Gurnall's book has spiritually helped PB members.


----------



## Cymro (May 13, 2017)

Whether or not my recommendation has any worth, yet my copy is heavily marked at most apposite ,wise and practical observations. Because of its size it seems formidable, but read in chunks it is very profitable. Ps, remember Steve, the Lions are coming!

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Beezer (May 13, 2017)

I agree with Mr. O'Neil. It's a classic and well worth the investment in time.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 13, 2017)

Gurnall's classic work amply repays your time and effort. I believe you'll be greatly edified and encouraged in the Lord by it. If for whatever reason you feel intimidated by its size, there is an abridgement and a series of daily selections from which you might begin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 16, 2017)

Cymro said:


> Ps, remember Steve, the Lions are coming!


Yes Jeff. The words from our national anthem will straighten them out:
"Peace, not war, shall be our boast,
But, should foes assail our coast,
Make us then a mighty host,
God defend our free land
Lord of battles, in Thy might,
Put our enemies to flight,
Let our cause be just and right,
God defend New Zealand."
 

Thanks for your thoughts on Gurnall though. Did appreciate them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cymro (May 17, 2017)

Here is another thought from Gurnall that might sober your anthem! "Humble souls are fearful of their own strength." ️ Realise that there are eleven Welsh anthem singers that are the backbone of the Lions!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 18, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Gurnall's classic work amply repays your time and effort. I believe you'll be greatly edified and encouraged in the Lord by it. If for whatever reason you feel intimidated by its size, there is an abridgement and a series of daily selections from which you might begin.


Thank you. I actually have the original unabridged version. I just needed motivation to read it.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 18, 2017)

Cymro said:


> Here is another thought from Gurnall that might sober your anthem! "Humble souls are fearful of their own strength." ️ Realise that there are eleven Welsh anthem singers that are the backbone of the Lions!


The NZ National Anthem was written by an Irishman. Your surname looks Irish to me. Thus you could tell your eleven Welsh anthem singers that an anthem written by a Irishman is orthwhile to sing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 18, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Thank you. I actually have the original unabridged version. I just needed motivation to read it.



Do it! Go for it! One bite at a time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 22, 2017)

Just found an insightful lecture by Maurice Roberts "The Christian and Spiritual Warfare William Gurnall" http://www.christian.org.uk/resource/the-christian-and-spiritual-warfare-william-gurnall/


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 22, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Just found an insightful lecture by Maurice Roberts "The Christian and Spiritual Warfare William Gurnall" http://www.christian.org.uk/resource/the-christian-and-spiritual-warfare-william-gurnall/



Wonderful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bookslover (May 23, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Wonderful! Thank you for sharing!



If you buy Gurnall, get the Hendricksen Publisher's edition. It is exactly the same as the Banner of Truth edition, except that the Hendricksen edition has been enlarged, making it much easier to read than the small-type Banner edition (the cover is nicer, too).


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 23, 2017)

bookslover said:


> If you buy Gurnall, get the Hendricksen Publisher's edition. It is exactly the same as the Banner of Truth edition, except that the Hendricksen edition has been enlarged, making it much easier to read than the small-type Banner edition (the cover is nicer, too).



Would you mind posting the link? You've got me curious! I have the abridged 3-vol. set (purchased before I was aware that the whole work was available).


----------



## bookslover (May 23, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Would you mind posting the link? You've got me curious! I have the abridged 3-vol. set (purchased before I was aware that the whole work was available).



Try: www.hendrickson.com/cgi-bin/pub/hp_search?field=search_all+query=William+Gurnall&Go=Go

If that doesn't work, go to www.hendrickson.com, click on "Theology" (on the right), then type William Gurnall in the search box.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 23, 2017)

bookslover said:


> Try: www.hendrickson.com/cgi-bin/pub/hp_search?field=search_all+query=William+Gurnall&Go=Go
> 
> If that doesn't work, go to www.hendrickson.com, click on "Theology" (on the right), then type William Gurnall in the search box.



Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 31, 2017)

Cymro said:


> Realise that there are eleven Welsh anthem singers that are the backbone of the Lions!


Jeff, the Lions have indeed arrived on our fair shores. I did enjoy the Welsh singing. If I am correct the tune is based on a Calvinistic Methodist tune?

Air New Zealand have given their assessment of the Lions 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154574404220777


----------



## Cymro (May 31, 2017)

Steve, you can't expect Welsh singing from a cosmopolitan group. There was no harmony and pitched too low. Something I hope does not happen on the field! But the words and tune called Calon Lan (a pure, honest heart), were not composed until 1890-1900. So not exactly from the era of Calvinistic Methodism, but more the era of the birth of your hero Dr M L. Jones. You can google Welsh choirs singing Calon Lan and English translations. I am at a family wedding in England on Saturday, so will miss the opening match, but I am sure you will shout for us.


----------



## Cymro (May 31, 2017)

Thinking about it, the front row forwards could not in all truth sing Calon Lan!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Cymro said:


> I am in England on Saturday, so will miss the opening match, but I am sure you will shout for us.


Hey Mr O'Neil,
So on a day when you should be cheering for Wales you will not be in the "land of my Fathers". Does not your beloved anthem go on to talk about been loyal to your nation? Instead you seem to prefer Wordsworth "England hath need of thee" 

I was listening to a sermon recently by Dr Lloyd-Jones. He was preaching in the USA and made a reference to 1960's satellite technology. He was teasing the USA audience because *England* had a bigger satellite than the USA. It did make me wonder if on the odd occasion the good Welsh people 'backslide' and give their praises to 'Mummy' England  I should point out that as a NZ born Scot, the Scots - from the land of the covenant - would never dream of giving loyalty to England. 

Further you ask me, a Kiwi, to sing the praises of Wales, when you will not be in the "Land of my Fathers". My beloved brother, is something changing in the land of Cymru? It did wonder if giving you an All Blacks jersey will put things right again  

Sorry dear brother; could not resist a hearty laugh.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 1, 2017)

If you want to read Gurnall slowly, not minding that it might take awhile, I read the other day that, if you add up the total pages of text and divide by 365, you can read the entire book by taking only 4 pages per day. That would be a good way to mentally chew on what you read each day. Make it part of your daily devotional time!

By the way, the same number of pages per day will get you through Stephen Charnock's _Existence and Attributes of God_ in a year, as well. Just a thought.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 1, 2017)

bookslover said:


> If you want to read Gurnall slowly, not minding that it might take awhile, I read the other day that, if you add up the total pages of text and divide by 365, you can read the entire book by taking only 4 pages per day. That would be a good way to mentally chew on what you read each day. Make it part of your daily devotional time!
> 
> By the way, the same number of pages per day will get you through Stephen Charnock's _Existence and Attributes of God_ in a year, as well. Just a thought.



A good and helpful reading plan!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 1, 2017)

bookslover said:


> If you want to read Gurnall slowly, not minding that it might take awhile, I read the other day that, if you add up the total pages of text and divide by 365, you can read the entire book by taking only 4 pages per day. That would be a good way to mentally chew on what you read each day. Make it part of your daily devotional time!


Thank you. I'll keep that in mind; it looks like a helpful way to read it.

I decided, first, to read Thomas Watson’s Heaven taken by Storm as I think it has most relevance to my Christian life at present. http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/heaven-taken-by-storm-watson.html

Joel Beeke Comments:
"It teaches us practically how to use the Christian disciplines and how to live the Christian life with passion to God’s glory. Watson describes how the Christian is to take the kingdom of heaven by holy violence through the reading and exposition of Scripture, prayer, meditation, self-examination, spiritual fellowship, and keeping the Lord’s Day. His explanation of how the believer is to battle against self, Satan, and the world is unmatchable, as is his countering all our objections against offering such violence. This little, overlooked treasure is vintage Puritan, experiential teaching at its best."

I think Gurnall will logically follow from this.


----------

